# soil testers



## jakesls (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello all, I am looking for advice on a handheld soil tester, for lawn care and tree care services. Something I can give answers to the customer in a short period of time. 


-pH, too much or too little fert. economical.


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 31, 2004)

I haven't found anything reliable under $20.


----------



## arboromega (Sep 3, 2004)

what are you testing for? ph? content?


----------

